# [DivX] "Medium kann nicht geöffnet werden"



## nox (24. November 2002)

*AVI format funzt nicht*

hy leuz
ich habe ein prob... 

ich habe mir einen film runtergezogen und der läuft nicht....

wenn ich diese .avi datei öffne(von diesem film) kommt immer ne fehlermeldung: 
Die Datei kann nicht wiedergeben werden.
Das Format wird nicht unterstützt. 

-> wie ist das möglich?!? ich habe microsoft mediaplayer drauf!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. November 2002)

Da ich mal stark annehme, dass es ein Spielfilm ist, den du dir da gezogen hast, musst du höchstwahrscheinlich DivX installieren -> divx.com


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

ja->spielfilm
DivX->hab ich zwar erst kürzlich geladen aber mann weiss ja nie...

bin gerade am DivX laden melde mich wider...


----------



## MoMo (24. November 2002)

Aber darauf achten, dass du dir nicht diese Gator-******e runterlädtst...
:-(


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

habs runtergeladen und ausprobiert -> funzt immernoch nicht!
habe den DivXplayer und windows mediaplayer ausprobiert -> beides lief nicht!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. November 2002)

Probiers mal mit http://www.virtualdub.org


----------



## MoMo (24. November 2002)

Hast du denn das Nimo Codec Pack installiert?
Wenn nein, dann mal googeln, ich möchte jetzt keinen Link posten .


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

habe Nimo Codec Pack gezogen und installiert!
aber es funzt immer noch nicht


----------



## goela (24. November 2002)

Grüzi!  

Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass ein DIVX AVI mit dem "alten" Codec 4.xx codiert war und nicht mit dem DIVX 5 abspielen liess.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran! Wäre möglich!

Stelle mal die Frage:
Wie kann ich feststellen, mit welchem Codec (DivX 3, 4 oder 5) ein Film gerippt wurde?


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

jo das könnte es sein..
ist aber unwarscheilich -> es ist ein film der noch nicht wirklich alt ist und eher von der neueren generation stammt...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Gölä forderte dich auf eine Frage zu stellen.


----------



## goela (25. November 2002)

> Gölä forderte dich auf eine Frage zu stellen.


Ähhh eigentlich hatte ich die Frage schon gestellt!


> Wie kann ich feststellen, mit welchem Codec (DivX 3, 4 oder 5) ein Film gerippt wurde?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Achso das willst du wissen, na sag das doch  
Ich habe das als Imperativ aufgefasst, "Stell diese Frage!"

Kann man das nicht unter Rechtsklick->Eigenschaften machen?


----------



## nox (26. November 2002)

würde vermute ich gehen..
aber leider funzt das bei diesem film nicht!
.avi => DivX??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

> .avi => DivX??


Nein, eine AVI-Datei ist nur ein Container und kann diverse Videoformate beherbergen.


----------



## nox (26. November 2002)

hmm achso

welches format ist denn das von DivX?
oder ist DivX vür verschiedene Formate -> warscheinlich...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

DivX ist ein Codec, der Videomaterial auf eine ganz bestimmte Art komprimiert. Zum Komprimieren braucht man einen encoder, zum anschauen einen decoder.

DivX-Filme sind in AVI-Dateien untergebracht.


----------

